# Calling all Cincinnati, OH area Gorillas



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing an organized herf down at the Beer Seller in a month or so and have begun posting on various cigar boards about it. They are usually on Tuesday nights from about 530-8pm. However, we can stick around and smoke once the "set event" is over without a problem. The Beer Seller has 80 beers on tap and another 40 bottled and is a great cigar smoking atmosphere. How many people would be interested in doing this? If I get a good amount of people interested, but cannot attend on a Tuesday, we could schedule it for a Saturday or Sunday afternoon if that would work better. 

Once I get a better idea of how many people we have, I was thinking of putting together a contest or two as well as maybe a premium blind 5er exchange so that everyone could get some new sticks while down there as well. Just some ideas. Post up here if you would be interested and I will try and put together a date that works for everyone. :ss

Ian


----------



## StayingWarm (Nov 2, 2007)

Ian

Love the idea. I don't live in the Nati right now but visit pretty frequently for work (company is hq'd there). I'm in if I happen to be in town. PM me w/ details or post here; I'll check.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Count me in, keep me posted Ian.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Possibly; will this place allow people under 21?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

There is no one checking ID's as long as you don't drink.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I might consider this depending on what the turnout looks to be! Its a bit longer trip for me


----------

